# [SOLVED] Samsung r580 not booting



## fastang (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a samsung r580 and everything i try to boot it wont let me recover or do anything at all to get to a page other than a blank login screen


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

Do you have Windows XP or Windows Vista/7? Your profile says Windows Xp.


----------



## fastang (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

windows 7


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

You can press *F8 *at bootup and in the Advanced Boot menu choose *Repair Your Computer*. Or your restore the computer to *factory defaults* (and loose all personal files) by pressing *F4 *at bootup.


----------



## fastang (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

when i press F8 the computer attempts to go to the login screen but it stays only with the wallpaper and nothing appears. Just the mouse pointer... And when I press F4 the computer is stuck on the "Samsung Recovery Solution 4" screen and has the Please Wait... showing and does nothing..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

Well, *Samsung Recovery* is what you want, but it sounds like your HDD is failing. To test this theory, download the ISO image for *Seatools* in my signature and burn the image with *IMGBurn *also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the drive, if either fails the HDD needs to be replaced and you need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## fastang (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH... I ran memtest and it went well, then i ran Seatools and got errors on both Short and Long test but the computer has a Hitachi 500gb hard drive ( idk if it matters but it didnt work) so i restarted the computer and pressed f4 and Samsung Recovery Console finally worked!!!!!!!!!!!! You Are The $#*T


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Samsung r580 not booting*

Thank you, I think. Anyways, Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

